# My father went to the airport by car and picked me up.



## aurelien.demarest

Hi guys,


could you tell me if the following sentence is correct in Arabic?


My father went to the airport by car and he picked me up.
جاء أبي إلى المطار بالسيارة لإصْطِحابي


thank you in advance.
Aurélien


----------



## Jack.D

Ya, its correct, there is nothing wrong in it


----------



## cherine

Except for the hamza لاصطحابي . The اصط part is originally است but as it's followed by a ط , the س is turned into ص , but the rule still applies: verbs starting with است are written with a hamzat waSl.

P.S. and went is ذهب, while جاء is came.


----------



## akhooha

Could one use the word التقاط instead of اصطحاب ?
 (I thought اصطحاب meant more like accompany someone rather than pick them up)


----------



## cherine

I don't think التقاط is used with persons, only object.

And when I said اصطحاب is written with a hamzat waSl, I meand that there's no hamza above the alef.


----------



## akhooha

Does اصطحب really give the sense of "picking up" (i.e. giving someone a ride)?


----------



## Arabic Guru

cherine said:


> I don't think التقاط is used with persons, only object.



القصص - 8
فَالْتَقَطَهُ آلُ فِرْعَوْنَ لِيَكُونَ لَهُمْ عَدُوًّا وَحَزَنًا ۗ إِنَّ  فِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَجُنُودَهُمَا كَانُوا خَاطِئِينَ 

يوسف - 10
قَالَ قَائِلٌ مِّنْهُمْ لَا تَقْتُلُوا يُوسُفَ وَأَلْقُوهُ فِي غَيَابَتِ  الْجُبِّ يَلْتَقِطْهُ بَعْضُ السَّيَّارَةِ إِن كُنتُمْ فَاعِلِينَ


----------



## cherine

But is it still used like this in modern fuS7a?


----------



## aurelien.demarest

شكرا لكم يا أصدقائي


----------



## Jack.D

akhooha said:


> Does اصطحب really give the sense of "picking up" (i.e. giving someone a ride)?



No it doesn't give the sense of "picking up", it means "accompany" , but if someone mentioned the word "سيارة" with "اصطحب" , I would perceive it as "pick up"


----------



## Arabic Guru

cherine said:


> But is it still used like this in modern fuS7a?



I believe so.
*Look for * on Youtube:*
*سقط القناع غناء ماجدة الرومي وكلمات محمود درويش **

حاصر حصارك لا مفر...
اضرب عدوك لا مفر
سقطت ذراعك فالتقطها
وسقطت قربك فالتقطني
واضرب عدوك بي
فأنت الآن حرٌ وحرٌ وحرٌ


----------



## Lark-lover

Arabic Guru said:


> I believe so.
> *Look for * on Youtube:*
> *سقط القناع غناء ماجدة الرومي وكلمات محمود درويش **
> 
> حاصر حصارك لا مفر...
> اضرب عدوك لا مفر
> سقطت ذراعك فالتقطها
> وسقطت قربك فالتقطني
> واضرب عدوك بي
> فأنت الآن حرٌ وحرٌ وحرٌ


Do like your contributions, indeed !


----------



## cherine

I do like Mahmoud Darwish 

But, do we use this verb commonly with _living_ human being in modern fuS7a? I mean outside poetry? Besides,  سقطتُ قربك فالتقطني is not like أنا عائد من السفر اليوم، فالتقطني من المطار . No?


----------



## Bakr

cherine said:


> I do like Mahmoud Darwish
> 
> But, do we use this verb commonly with _living_ human being in modern fuS7a? I mean outside poetry? Besides,  سقطتُ قربك فالتقطني is not like أنا عائد من السفر اليوم، فالتقطني من المطار . No?



لا أحد منا يريد أن يكون مرميا ملتقطا!ـ
هناك فرق يين ما هو موجود في اللغة وما هو متداول، لم أسمع بأن أحدهم التقط الآخر في مطار أو محطة..الخ
الالتقاط يستوجب أن أحدهم سقط أو مرمي(على قارعة الطريق مثلا) ولا حول له ولا قوة..وينتظر من يقدم له المساعدة عطفا عليه..وليس من ينتظر ولديه القدرة..!ـ
يذكرني هذا بـ لقيط ولقيطة


----------



## Arabic_Police_999

Bakr said:


> لا أحد منا يريد أن يكون مرميا ملتقطا!ـ
> هناك فرق يين ما هو موجود في اللغة وما هو متداول، لم أسمع بأن أحدهم التقط الآخر في مطار أو محطة..الخ
> الالتقاط يستوجب أن أحدهم سقط أو مرمي(على قارعة الطريق مثلا) ولا حول له ولا قوة..وينتظر من يقدم له المساعدة عطفا عليه..وليس من ينتظر ولديه القدرة..!ـ
> يذكرني هذا بـ لقيط ولقيطة



I agree with you, the usage of التقطني to mean pick me up is a bad translation, 
and in the examples gave by Arabic Guru


> فَالْتَقَطَهُ آلُ فِرْعَوْنَ لِيَكُونَ لَهُمْ عَدُوًّا وَحَزَنًا ۗ إِنَّ فِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَجُنُودَهُمَا كَانُوا خَاطِئِينَ
> 
> يوسف - 10
> قَالَ قَائِلٌ مِّنْهُمْ لَا تَقْتُلُوا يُوسُفَ وَأَلْقُوهُ فِي غَيَابَتِ الْجُبِّ يَلْتَقِطْهُ بَعْضُ السَّيَّارَةِ إِن كُنتُمْ فَاعِلِينَ



it's clear that التقط is used to refer to someone thrown on the road


----------



## Arabic Guru

cherine said:


> But, do we use this verb commonly with living human being in modern fuS7a? I mean outside poetry? Besides, سقطتُ قربك فالتقطني is not like أنا عائد من السفر اليوم، فالتقطني من المطار . No?



أحلالٌ أن يحبل الجبل وهو ذكر، وأن يلد فأرًا بدلاً من الصخور والأتربة؟ أما الابن المسكين فحرامٌ أن يلتقطه أبوه من المطار؟!ـ
We are talking about the usage of التقاط to refer to person/thing as mentioned in The Holy Quraan. I was commenting on your post and you know that:


cherine said:


> I don't think التقاط is used with persons, only object.


Now, if we are talking about the above translation:


> My father came to the airport by car and he picked me up.


جاء أبي إلى المطار بالسيارة لاصْطِحابي
I see this translation is good! or I would say: جاء أبي بالسيارة لكي يأخذني من المطار 
For أنا عائد من السفر اليوم، فالتقطني من المطار I will not use يلتقط for "pick up " in this context.


----------



## cherine

Arabic Guru said:


> أحلالٌ أن يحبل الجبل وهو ذكر، وأن يلد فأرًا بدلاً من الصخور والأتربة؟ أما الابن المسكين فحرامٌ أن يلتقطه أبوه من المطار؟!ـ
> We are talking about the usage of التقاط to refer to person/thing as mentioned in The Holy Quraan.


ليس حرامًا بالطبع، ولكن يجب دائمًا وضع الكلام في سياقه كي لا نضلِّل أحدًا. الموضوع هنا عن اصطحاب شخص من المطار، والردود يجب أن تركِّز على ترجمة التعبير الإنجليزي في هذا السياق. فإذا أردت التعليق على فِعل مشابه لكنه لا يُستخدم في هذا السياق، فيجب أن تذكر ذلك بوضوح. وما دمت تتفق معنا في أن الفعل "التقط" لا يصلح للسياق محل النقاش، كان يجب أن توضح هذا منذ البداية، لا أن تورد آيتين من القرآن وبيتين من الشعر، كلها تستخدم الفعل بشكل مختلف.

We all seem to agree that التقط doesn't work in the context of this thread, so we should focus on clarifying this, instead of confusing learners.


Thank you for your understanding. And please avoid confrontational tone. We're not here to argue or fight with each other (and I'm saying this to all of us, not only Arabic Guru) but to discuss language and to exchange knowledge.


----------



## Arabic Guru

I was just commenting on this:


cherine said:


> I don't think التقاط is used with persons, only object.


The verb التقط can be used with persons and objects.


----------



## cherine

I understand. I was just asking you to keep the context in mind. Yes, التقاط can be used with persons, but not in MSA, not with living persons or persons in common situations. The examples you mentioned, while correct and لا يمكن التشكيك فيها, all refer to either dead or injured persons. So you only needed to point to that in your reply to make it complete and to avoid misunderstanding or confusion.


----------

